# Miles and size



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

So I am looking to purchase a used truck and wondered if anyone has thoughts on a few things. I am looking to go diesel from gas and have found 2 that I like. One has 126000 the other has 157000 for less. So does the 30000 really matter when I can save $5000? Also one is 3500 and the other is 2500. Thoughts on any of this stuff? Thanks.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

"So does the 30000 really matter if I can save 5000"
Not sure what that means

If it were me though I'd only get a 3500 if it was a dedicated pulling rig. 2500 ride better as a daily driver and can handle just about anything you throw at them. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Never mind 30000 is miles.

What brand truck are you looking at. I think that matters more. Dodge use 6 cylinder engines that operate on lower rpms. Less moving parts and lower rps means longer engine life. So 30000 miles on a diesel engine doesn't mean much. However it can mean the drive train could have problems. Try to get a history on how it was used. I'd never buy a work vehicle. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

